# Tax Issues -> I worked self employed and was paid cash, need help



## douglas (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi I went off on my own this year and work for anybody I could. My problem is that sometimes I was paid cash and I never invoiced or gave a receipt. Is it legal for me to create invoices dated to the date of this work six months later? I am declaring all my income, I just screwed up on keeping proper records. I don't know how to deal with this months later.

Does anyone have any legal advice? I don't want to do anything wrong, at the same time I don't want anything to look fishy in my files. thanks


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

You don't need invoices or receipts to declare any money on your tax return. Just make note of how much money you received, from what jobs, in case CRA comes along later and asks you to prove anything. Receipts for any expenses are nice to have, but again, only needed if CRA comes along later and asks for them.


----------



## douglas (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, that makes me feel better but I think I am guilty of improper record keeping.

One other question, I never registered for a business number or GST. (It's under $30k luckily)


----------



## oedema (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't forget about HST...


----------



## douglas (Dec 25, 2013)

I didn't go over $30k

but I'm concerned I might be in trouble for both the lack of invoices and the not registering a business number.

Will I be OK without all that? I'm probably inviting an audit. Makes me feel sick.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

oedema said:


> Don't forget about HST...


Yes if your billings were over $30k! It is payable even if you did not collect it.


----------



## douglas (Dec 25, 2013)

They weren't over 30k.

Can anyone tell me if I needed a business number? Or if I was suppose to be registered? I am in BC.

I greatly appreciate your response.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.bcbusinessregistry.ca/registrations.htm

This website seems to be pretty comprehensive. I think you don't need to register with CRA for an HST number, if you are under $30K in receipts, but you might have to register for a business license in your municipality. You certainly will have to pay income tax and/or corporate tax on your earnings. For heavens sake, pay the couple of hundred dollars and get a local accountant to advise you.

"If you establish a business in your own name, without adding any other words (e.g. "and sons/daughters" or "and associates"), you are not required to register the business with the BC Registry Services (in fact, BC Registry Services will not approve your name as a business name), but you may still have to register with other agencies."


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

In Ontario you don't need to register a business to conduct business. I did my side business that way for several years. The only reason I finally registered the business and got a business number was so that I could open up a business bank account.

I don't know the answer for BC, although I suspect it's probably similar to Ontario.


----------

